# Sensor size explained



## socrates (Nov 19, 2011)

> Full-frame, APS-C, Four-Thirds? Confused by sensor size? We explain all you need to know. At the heart of every digital camera is a light-sensitive silicon chip called a sensor. The sensor takes the place of film for recording images.


  Sensor size explained | News | TechRadar


----------



## Vyom (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice article.
Will share. TFS!


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice Article!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2011)

yes nice and simple article


----------



## buddyram (Nov 22, 2011)

TFS!!


----------

